# Swordfishing 10/9



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out to the spur sat night in hopes of tangling with a pointy nose.. arrived at dusk.. first line in for 30 seconds.. fish on. Pulls hooks. Get all lines in with a nice drift set.. Fish eats the shallow line, jumps near the boat and sounds.. 20 minutes later fish hits the deck. The leader was wrapped on the bill with no hook in him! Fish weighed 78 lbs gutted out. Later hooked and released a pup.. Went 0 for 6 the rest of the night.. could not put hooks in em! Great night all in all! Tried to post a pic but dont think it will let me as it 4 megs.. 

401 Cay


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

wheres the spur??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!, try to resize it or email it to am and I'll make it smaller for ya. I'd like to see the picture. [email protected]


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

The spur is roughly 55nm on a 200 from Destin Pass.. Jim I will email it to ya today.. thanks!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish, I sent them back to ya. just attach em to you post.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

401 Cay said:


> Headed out to the spur sat night in hopes of tangling with a pointy nose.. arrived at dusk.. first line in for 30 seconds.. fish on. Pulls hooks. Get all lines in with a nice drift set.. Fish eats the shallow line, jumps near the boat and sounds.. 20 minutes later fish hits the deck. The leader was wrapped on the bill with no hook in him! Fish weighed 78 lbs gutted out. Later hooked and released a pup.. Went 0 for 6 the rest of the night.. could not put hooks in em! Great night all in all! Tried to post a pic but dont think it will let me as it 4 megs..
> 
> 401 Cay



Wow! that was great!!! by the way where that spur is???


----------

